# Kempo Video



## Brad Randolph (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Martial Talk folks,

There is certainly some history and good martial arts knowledge on this site. Today I finally made an account and I'm proud to join your community!

20 years ago today, my mother took me to my first Kempo Karate class. As a celebration of this anniversary, I put together a fun video for you to enjoy.






Thanks everyone, and have a great day!

Brad


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Brad! Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Nov 18, 2015)

Get in shape you slacker, you. 

Welcome to MT, Brad. NIce to have you aboard.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Looking forward to reading your posts on future threads.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> Get in shape you slacker, you.
> 
> Welcome to MT, Brad. NIce to have you aboard.



For serious. I think he should put down the jelly donuts.

Really, nice video. You can tell you take your training serious. I have the damnedest time keeping my leg straight in a pistol squat.


----------

